# group order for Craft Supplies USA...



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

aka: www.woodturnerscatalog.com

Gulf Coast Woodturners Assoc is trying to put together a group purchase. *You get an additional 13% discount on top of any quantity discounts and no shipping charges* (unless you order something heavy, like a lathe)

There is a $1000 minimum order to get the discount and we're having a hard time filling that requirement - so if anyone would like to order something, please shoot me a PM and I'll get you set up.

and no, you don't even have to join the club...I'll piggyback your order with mine. I got permission to do that.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

anyone? anyone?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'll join in SC, if you get some more takers...Takes a lot of $2 to $5 licks to get to $1000.Lol....course, with Profish's new lathe..the chuck will take a hunnert or so bite out of that...and he'll just GOTTA have at least a couple more hunnert worth of stuff ..LOL


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

If I knew what to get, it could be $100 worth....lol

Ive only turned a stick, aint much of that left.

I'm stuck!


----------

